# Rescues have hole in the head... Help.?.



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

I have three rescues I obtained on Friday. A red Oscar, a Firemouth, and a Salvini. There was no lighting in the tank when I got them and honestly I did not know that hole in the head was a thing  Doesn't matter they are in a tank that is too small (30 gallons) and the people were not caring for them, and I am a sucker for an unwanted animal, I fell hard for them. I brought as much of their water as I could which was only about 10 gallons which I am glad of because the water was insanely toxic! I tested the next morning and the nitrites were about 2 ppm, nitrates were about 40-80 the ammonia was only at about .25 but I had used Prime in the setup at my house. I've been doing daily water pulls of about 50% do to how overstocked the tank is and the hole in the head. I've got the levels at >.25 ammonia 0 nitrites and 5-10 nitrates each morning. It took them a day or so to adjust to clean water (I can not see how a human could neglect any animal the way they did) now my Oscar is happily loving the tank so much so that he chases the other two into hiding... I get my 55 Friday or Saturday and he goes in there alone. My question is about the hole in the head. I have been dosing with Melafix and Pimafix but I am doing daily water changes so its not really according to the directions (I figured the #1 thing I needed to address was water quality). I ordered Flagyl, it should be here tomorrow so after I change water tomorrow I wont add either of the bandaid medications. So, am I doing this right???? Anything I should know? They aren't doomed, are they? What does the healing process entail? I'd ask how long till they feel better but I can already see that they feel better which I wholly attribute to not being in a cesspool...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Metronidazole is the preferred med for hole in the head, or lateral line erosion. ~250mg per 10g, added every other day following a 50% water change, for 3-5 days. I find that metro powder doesn't dissolve well at all so I add it to a mortar and pestle and grind it up further. Use warm water to mix in prior to adding it to the tank. Also add it to their food, around 100mg per tbsp of food. I make a slurry in the mortar and pestle then add the food and let it dry overnight. You'll need to crumble the food afterwards to separate the pellets.


















Feed a quality food rich in vitamins. Discontinue using carbon as it has been linked to LLE.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

Good good. Flagyl is the name brand of the antifungal you mentioned. I did order the powder so I'm glad you explained that. I've been doing 50% changes everyday just because the tank is so small. Should I discontinue those changes while treating with Flagyl?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Water changes should coincide with dosing.
Day1 - water change and dose.
Day2 - nothing
Day3 - water change and dose.
Day4 - nothing
Day5 - water change and dose.
Day6 - nothing

You can re-treat but I'd wait a week following the first treatment.
I should note that I've seen a few different dosages and schedules recommended. Anywhere from 100mg every other day (same as above, just lower) to 250mg twice per day for 5-7 days. Metronidazole is well known as being difficult to overdose, which is (I think) why there are higher dosages recommended here and there.

If you can, post some pics of the affected fish, just to rule out possible infection. It doesn't sound like there's any but sometimes it's necessary to treat with an antibiotic in addition to metro.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

I ordered 500mg powder (it just got here) it said dose 1 packet per 15 gallons then repeat in 24 hours. What would you recommend? I am sure the faster I go through the product the faster I may be willing to buy more from the company.. Not to say that I wouldn't spend whatever I have to to make them better. It says do a partial WC between each dose and treat for min 5 days max 10 days. I am actually ok for the minute with them being in a 30 gallon, I've basically got them all in a hospital tank. I removed the carbon first day I used mela and pimafix. I did a 50% wc this morning but did not put in any mela or pima, knowing the meds would be here today. Here are some pics:
























I know the last one is blurry but it gives a good idea of what I am dealing with. My Firemouth doesn't really show any damage but I am assuming 1) Its not as bad on her and 2) she is white so the holes are hard to see. All of the holes are uniform in color nothing oozy and no redness.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

Also, my Oscar has taken 3 bites (2 different days) of food since I got him... I'm feeding the smaller 2 frozen plankton cubes yesterday because it seemed Oscar may have been keeping them from eating. Salvini and Firemouth LOVE the plankton! Just adding this because soaking food may not be very helpful since they are not really eating normally.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry bout the triple post but....

UPDATE: Zoidberg IS EATING!!!!!!! I realize that Oscars go off food at times for no reason. I know that the move could have caused him to go off food. I know that his lack of appetite may or may not be related to the severity of the HITH or any other possible underlying condition. But I also know that you all (other fish lovers) will understand how excited I am that he finally ate a normal meal!! :dancing:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

StudiesWithTheFishes said:


> I ordered 500mg powder (it just got here) it said dose 1 packet per 15 gallons then repeat in 24 hours. What would you recommend?


It depends on how many packets there are total, to determine mg per packet.
I'm not familiar with feeding frozen plankton. I think a quality pellet would be more nutritious, if you can get them to eat it.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 12 packets of 500 mg powder. They ate pellets last night. I also soaked some in the powder for feeding.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I see, 500mg per packet. I'm just now drinking my coffee...  
So that works out to 333mg per 10g, slightly more than the 250mg per 10g. Should be fine but you can hold a bit back per packet if you want to stretch your supply.
Glad to hear they're eating pellets as well. 
The pics aren't working, I'll fix the links if you PM or post them.


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmmmm....they were working fine last night....


----------



## StudiesWithTheFishes (Mar 14, 2015)

Again, the bottom pic is blurry but it shows what I'm dealing with.


----------

